# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello one and all.

## Martin124

Hi,
I'm a regular user of the forum but haven't had the need to post until now. I've found the answers to so many questions on previous posts in the past that I haven't need to login. Thanks to everyone for the advice you've previously answered without knowing.  :Smilie:  
I'll post my question over on bathrooms now. If anyone knows about waterproofing please come on over.

----------


## OBBob

Welcome ... OldSaltoz is the waterproofing guru here.

----------

